# Sepang Blue S3 Photo Set from Zach Hansen at Audi Exchange



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

No coincidence this was in the Chicago area... explains that other post. It's likely the same Audi marketing car that was used at the Detroit show (and others) with the Audi Exclusive interior. It was getting paint work done and Zach Hansen headed over and did a shoot on the car on the grounds of the paint shop. We just ran the full gallery on the blog. Link below.

http://fourtitude.com/news/photogra...blue-audi-s3-sedan-zach-hansen-audi-exchange/


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

man that color is awesome


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll be very surprised if this isn't the most common S color on the forum. In the wild, maybe not... but here? Yeah...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll be very surprised if this isn't the most common S color on the forum. In the wild, maybe not... but here? Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


agreed....if I pull the trigger on the S3 (still debating between new S3 or used TTRS) this will be my color. Then my plan is to paint the front grille, vent grilles, window trim, and rear diffuser gloss black. front emblems chrome, back emblems gloss black


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

4 piston calipers are pretty much expected for the S3... anyone know the front rotor diameter ?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll be very surprised if this isn't the most common S color on the forum. In the wild, maybe not... but here? Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





Drof said:


> agreed....if I pull the trigger on the S3 (still debating between new S3 or used TTRS) this will be my color


.


That makes three of us...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll be very surprised if this isn't the most common S color on the forum. In the wild, maybe not... but here? Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I agree Dan, the non enthusiast who buys an S3 will get grey, black, or white. Since Sepang is a quattro GmbH color, it's usually reserved for RS models only. I think enthusiasts for the most part would like to scoop it up for somewhat of a discount compared to having to pay Exclusive for it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I still have delusions of doing my own thing, but I think Sepang Blue would be a nice fallback.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

jrwamp said:


> I agree Dan, the non enthusiast who buys an S3 will get grey, black, or white. Since Sepang is a quattro GmbH color, it's usually reserved for RS models only. I think enthusiasts for the most part would like to scoop it up for somewhat of a discount compared to having to pay Exclusive for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non enthusiasts will also likely just buy lot cars and get black white or silver by default.

with that said, i think silver would be my second choice after sepang blue.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

c'mon Zach
watermarks on the calipers


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you give us a desktop wallpaper of the image in the first post? That would really make my day.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Boosted 01 R said:


> 4 piston calipers are pretty much expected for the S3... anyone know the front rotor diameter ?


The brakes appear to be the same as current golf R and current S3 brakes.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?p=2138086

I'm not sure I'd be particularly hopeful that they're anything more than single piston.

Previous S3 allegedly had 5mm more to the front rotor.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BeBop! said:


> Can you give us a desktop wallpaper of the image in the first post? That would really make my day.


I'll shoot him a note and ask if he minds.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll shoot him a note and ask if he minds.


Appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sepang Blue is exquisite. I managed to stop by a Lincoln lot in Lafayette, LA, this AM to look at a used RS5 in Sepang Blue. It's really a very light, bright blue in the sunlight but looks very deep and rich in the shadows. It has a bit of a teal effect in direct sunlight, but it's nothing offensive.

I'm just down the street from the new flagship Audi store in Houston now, but according to their website, there's not much to see. They have a couple Suzuka and Nardo cars, but nothing I really need to see.

I can see a pile of A3s on top of their overflow garage, so it would seem that there isn't exactly a rush on these things yet. In my journey so far, I've only seen one on the road- Saturday morning in Canton, MS, on I55.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

yeh i was in NYC yesterday and didn't see a single A3. confused an A4 for one for a second though lol.

oh well, one week to go til i finally see this Sepang Blue S3 in NYC.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Sepang Blue is exquisite.


I am seriously considering Sepang more and more. Is the S3 matching blue interior seat stitching is something we get to choose? I like that a lot from the pictures. Wife even said, "Oooo, that is pretty cool." Something subtle and different.

I have previously stated I like the understatement of the white. White requires a second look with a, "Good eye buddy, I am a S3, I am a special car, ". The Sepang is a head turner and more of a, "You could not help but notice me, did you see the *S3* badge, I am most certainly special! ". My 2 year old kid noticed a bright blue colored Mini Cooper the other day, and said "Daddy, new blue car". So I dunno, Sepang blue it might be. I am sure this will be my car for a long time, so maybe it should be a bit more flashy, right? But will it feel gimmicky over time, or all the more special being different from the other zillion white cars? Yeah, I know this is all very much personal preference stuff. I really want to see 2 side by side.



Dan Halen said:


> I can see a pile of A3s on top of their overflow garage, so it would seem that there isn't exactly a rush on these things yet. In my journey so far, I've only seen one on the road- Saturday morning in Canton, MS, on I55.


I have my first in the wild sighting in San Diego, on 163 and 805 interchange. It was a 1.8T. It was was driving very aggressively, probably 90mph+, weaving through the other cars through the interchange turn. It was white, and it looked great, I like the proportions more and more.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I suspect Sepang Blue will be to the S3 what Nogaro Blue is/was to the B5 S4. Choose accordingly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I suspect Sepang Blue will be to the S3 what Nogaro Blue is/was to the B5 S4. Choose accordingly.


Alas, I am not sure if Nagaro is/was a good or bad thing. I searched and found some guy's Nagaro blue covered in flies. Goodness I hope that is not an issue.  Wiley337 <--- Historical Audi Noob.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dat Sepang Blue... 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/210182-a3-s3-saloon-register-4.html#post2157579

Not the greatest photos, but they're very "real world." 

Really not feeling the 18" wheels. That is our wheel, just not in the same finish we'll get.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Dat Sepang Blue...
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/210182-a3-s3-saloon-register-4.html#post2157579
> 
> ...


you keep linking to audi-sport to photos that are not viewable without a forum login!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> you keep linking to audi-sport to photos that are not viewable without a forum login!


Derp. So log in! 

Now that I'm always logged in there, I quickly forget that one of the main reasons I signed up was to be able to view photos. I'll see about hosting a couple of them and reposting them here myself.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Tease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Dat Sepang Blue...
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/210182-a3-s3-saloon-register-4.html#post2157579
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Dat Sepang Blue...
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/210182-a3-s3-saloon-register-4.html#post2157579
> 
> ...


Well Zach's pics had me mostly sold but that series pretty much confirms I'll make the jump from a black car to a blue car if the S3 pricing all works out.


----------



## Nice N Sticky (May 2, 2014)

MaX PL said:


> non enthusiasts will also likely just buy lot cars and get black white or silver by default.
> 
> with that said, i think silver would be my second choice after sepang blue.


I don't really think its fair to say that getting a neutral color such as white, black, or silver dictates your enthusiast status. I personally have just never been a fan of attention grabbing colors. In my opinion Daytona Grey is the sexiest color Audi has.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice N Sticky said:


> I don't really think its fair to say that getting a neutral color such as white, black, or silver dictates your enthusiast status. I personally have just never been a fan of attention grabbing colors. In my opinion Daytona Grey is the sexiest color Audi has.


thats not what that meant. 

i was saying that since lot cars dealers order are mostly neutral colors, most non enthusiasts who purchase one will settle for those colors.


----------

